# Dauphin Island specks



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Went yack fishing around the island with a friend today and demolished the trout... we had to have caught at least 40... went through 3 dozen shrimp in 2 hours some white trout were mixed in as well... Only kept 2 fish around 16in just enough to put on the grill dont care for them after they are frozen.. After the shrimp were gone we caught the rest off of gulp and mirrordines... no reds or flounder one decent spanish :thumbsup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

dang i need to buy a kayak!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

below me said:


> dang i need to buy a kayak!


 Its an addiction man, dont buy one unless you ready to spend all of your free time fishing....:no:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

below me said:


> dang i need to buy a kayak!


See if you can borrow one. I'm thinking about yak fishing some later this week.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Its an addiction man, dont buy one unless you ready to spend all of your free time fishing....:no:




works for me.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> See if you can borrow one. I'm thinking about yak fishing some later this week.


friday evening on some time sunday is probably all i'll have time for this week.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey FlounderPounder if ya ever need and extra person give me a shout. I go gigging all the time down at the island. I have never taken my yak


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Triple R said:


> Hey FlounderPounder if ya ever need and extra person give me a shout. I go gigging all the time down at the island. I have never taken my yak


 10-4 man will do!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

we should organize a mobile group meet up at the island some time. if i can secure a kayak, i'm down for some kayak fishing. or we can go floundering one night. i have a light and a couple gigs.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Went n found some of your specks today. We were wading though. Bought four dozen croakers and I think everyone caught one. Big grade of fish to. Two right at five and the smallest at 2.5 lbs If you find the mullet, the specks are there. Caught 8 whiting also. Wish we would have had some shrimp. Could have caught all we wanted.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> Went n found some of your specks today. We were wading though. Bought four dozen croakers and I think everyone caught one. Big grade of fish to. Two right at five and the smallest at 2.5 lbs If you find the mullet, the specks are there. Caught 8 whiting also. Wish we would have had some shrimp. Could have caught all we wanted.


 Hell yea Them croakers = big trout


----------

